# Good Choice for Clydesdale Hardtail?



## imagine (Mar 23, 2004)

What do you guys think about a Haro Escape 8.2 as a cross country hardtail? I am 6'4" and I weight about 240#. I really like the strong frame and I was thinking that I could upgrade as I go along. I can get a great deal at the LBS. Would the weight of this bike be prohibitive for cross country riding? Any comments would be welcome. Here's a link:

http://www.harobikes.com/2004/escape82/


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Looks OK, but....*

Yo don't really need such a beefy bike for XC riding just because you're a clyde. I've ridden (and still own) a Cannondale Hardtail (super lightweight race geek bike) that rides just fine for XC riding.

Any reputable frame mfg. will provide you with a hardtail frame to meet your needs. Just because you're big doesn't mean that you have to ride what amounts to a 26" wheeled BMX bike.

The point being: If you plan on doing some drops, urbans, and general hucking, then you should buy a bike to fit that need. If you're planning on riding corss country, then a cross country bike should hold up plenty well for you.

Ken


----------



## Mattman (Feb 2, 2004)

*Consider a 29er*



imagine said:


> What do you guys think about a Haro Escape 8.2 as a cross country hardtail? I am 6'4" and I weight about 240#. I really like the strong frame and I was thinking that I could upgrade as I go along. I can get a great deal at the LBS. Would the weight of this bike be prohibitive for cross country riding? Any comments would be welcome. Here's a link:
> 
> http://www.harobikes.com/2004/escape82/


 Lots of big guys seem to really like 29ers for XC geared or SS use. I don't have one yet but if I buy another I'll give it a try. Gary fisher I think make a 29er hard tail and Surley's Karate Monkey is a cool bike.


----------



## jarrodl (Mar 18, 2004)

*I agree with KenC*

I'm a big dude like you and I have always ridden XC bikes. My current bike is a SC Chameleon and it's been nothing but good to me. I plan on buying a NRS2 shortly so I'll report to you on that once I get that going


----------



## shark67 (Jan 12, 2004)

Imagine-
I am also 6'4" and I weigh about 245 and xc is the type of riding that I do. I think you would be doing yourself a disservice if you didn't even look at a 29er. I got on my 26er (GF hookooEkoo) a couple weeks ago and wondered how I ever rode it. Ended up giving it away to my brother.

even if you weren't 6'4" I believe in the advantage of the bigger wheels, but especially because you are tall. I will never NOT have a 29er again. For tall guys, they just fit.

good luck


----------



## Fattirewilly (Dec 10, 2001)

shark67 said:


> Imagine-
> I am also 6'4" and I weigh about 245 and xc is the type of riding that I do. I think you would be doing yourself a disservice if you didn't even look at a 29er. I got on my 26er (GF hookooEkoo) a couple weeks ago and wondered how I ever rode it. Ended up giving it away to my brother.
> 
> even if you weren't 6'4" I believe in the advantage of the bigger wheels, but especially because you are tall. I will never NOT have a 29er again. For tall guys, they just fit.
> ...


I think you ment to say "NOT have a 26er again"

Read the thread below on why more Clydes should ride 29ers. It makes the point, especially for taller riders.


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

Hey Willy.
I'm trying to unload my Surly Instigator. It's a great burly xc rig.
If you're staying w/ 26" wheels, it's a great choice.


----------



## shark67 (Jan 12, 2004)

*yeah that's what I meant*

I will always have a 29er, as long as I am mtnbiking.


----------



## Fattirewilly (Dec 10, 2001)

Padre said:


> Hey Willy.
> I'm trying to unload my Surly Instigator. It's a great burly xc rig.
> If you're staying w/ 26" wheels, it's a great choice.


Sorry, I'm selling all my extra 26" junk. Unloaded two forks last week. One Salty to go and its a custom 29" Racer X for me!!! Good luck on the Surly though


----------



## imagine (Mar 23, 2004)

Thanks for all the input guys. I'm going to do some research based on your suggestions. I hadn't considered a 29er, but I'll look into them. Thanks again and I'll let you know what I decide on.


----------



## Soupboy (Jan 13, 2004)

*My reco - FWIW...*

#1 a KM
#2 a Chameleon - cheap and stout
#3 an Instigator.

Kona is also making heavier duty HT bikes (26") and the Gary Fisher Rig looks to be promising as a complete, big brand 29er SS at around $950-1000.

Sean


----------



## edouble (Apr 16, 2004)

*i go 6ft 2in and 245 lbs...*

and ive owned one aluminum hardtail. the bottom bracket flex was bad plus the harsh ride. my freinds said they could see the frame flexing with each pedal stroke. every test ride produced the same result. id go with a quality steel ht, if you want a 29'er the surly karate monkey is a great deal. ive never rode one but this dude (about 6ft 1in 215 lbs) that absolutely kicked me and my roadie buds asses rode one. he had a strong ti, soulcraft as well as two others i cant remember. the surly was his favorite. that impressed me, especially after watching him torch the trails, and us along with them  !.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

XC bike will suit someone your size just fine for XC riding. The haro seems like a bit of overkill IF you plan on riding smooth trails or if you're a somewhat experienced (smooth) rider. Really it comes down to your priorities for riding.

There is nothing for clydes like the peace of mind that comes from riding on something that is unquestionably durable or just generally burly. The knowledge that when you put the hammer down the power will get to the wheels and won't be lost in the world of flexiness, the basic confidence that pushing the limits of your own ability shouldn't pose a threat to the lifespan of your bike (or your own body).

There is also nothing more frustrating than having the wrong tool for the job. Just because you're big doesn't mean that the factors that dictate geometry and such go right out the window. Proper fit can be the difference between a bike that you love and bike that you hate. Also, trying to ride one style on a bike with a different geometry can be hell. 

Being clyde size and clyde strong, we can safely eliminate most super light XC stuff. You don't want or need the overbuilt/heavy/slack steer angles/short top tubes that rule the FR/DH/DJ scene. My suggestion is that you look for a happy medium

RM flow or an SC chameleon. Very similar bikes. Basically you've got a cockpit that's roomy enough to let you get all over the place for turns and steep descents while not being cramped, so you can comfortably ride all day long. You've also got bigtime flexibility (esp with the SC). Big tire clearance, disc brake compatibility, horizontal dropouts (sc only). They're both very reputable manufacturers and either bike would make you happy.


----------



## Th' Mule (Aug 31, 2004)

*I went with*

a Specialized Stumpjumper Comp HT for XC and it does well on some light/moderate trail stuff too. I find the bike is pretty tough and well designed. I'm 6'1" and 235 pounds right now.

There is one guy I work with who is 290 pounds and 6' 7" (at least) who rides a Kona Hoss Deluxe. He switched out the 6" discs for the 8" ones and loves it!


----------



## GhstRydrX (Jan 22, 2004)

*Lots to choose from.*

Have you given the haro a test ride? When i looked at the bike it seemed to have a shorter top tube and less of a wheelbase. Archeduke gave some good things to think about, the SC chameleon gives you other advantages. Such as being able to make it a SS and being an all around great bike(read the reviews). I built a Rocky Flow last winter, and it`s been great riding all summer. I`m 6"5" about 290lbs, so overbuilt looked a lil more promising than my ol schwinn moab 1(dont get me wrong, the steel frame is still strong, just flexy). I`m concerned with overall life span of the aluminum frame but very happy with my purchase.....my idea of riding was to push my boundaries, esp. past that of XC. Indiana is chock full of roller coaster type rides with rocks and roots a plenty and my urban rides downtown have been a real joy! so lots of luck in your decision.............Dave


----------



## saba (Sep 30, 2004)

*kona*

kona hoss serves me well


----------



## Molasses (Aug 12, 2004)

*Look at Jamis for 2005*

They seem to have a ridiculous number of hardtails (refreshing to see) and they have several steel models. I ride a Dragon which I bought used and love it...


----------



## thehook (Nov 20, 2004)

I ride an IF deluxe set up with xtr. I ride only xc mostly singletrack in the northeast. I'm 510" 220lbs and no problems here. I think you just need to think of what type of riding you will be doing and go from there.


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

kona hoss deelux all the way. i got to of them a smaller one for urban rideing and a 22 inch for xc rideind with tubless ex823 and hope bulb hubs and a sherman fork up front.


----------



## Schecky (Jan 13, 2004)

edouble said:


> and ive owned one aluminum hardtail. the bottom bracket flex was bad plus the harsh ride. my freinds said they could see the frame flexing with each pedal stroke. every test ride produced the same result. id go with a quality steel ht, if you want a 29'er the surly karate monkey is a great deal. ive never rode one but this dude (about 6ft 1in 215 lbs) that absolutely kicked me and my roadie buds asses rode one. he had a strong ti, soulcraft as well as two others i cant remember. the surly was his favorite. that impressed me, especially after watching him torch the trails, and us along with them  !.


I agree with ed - steel, steel, steel!
You don't have to really worry about it breaking and it won't rattle you like Aluminum.


----------



## imagine (Mar 23, 2004)

Thanks for the input everyone. I ended up getting a Kona Hoss Dee Lux in the 22 inch frame and I love it. Very comfortable and fits me better than any bike I've ever owned. I also ordered a Gary Fisher called the Rig. It's a SS 29er, I'm looking forward to hitting the singletrack with it. Thanks again.


----------

